# Hi . . .(This is interesting - Forum helper note)



## mikeshort1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, I have just opened up the car park at Hardy's Monument in Dorset (DT3 4ET).
This location has beautiful 360 degree views.
Catering is available on site, and hopefully toilets will be arriving soon.
Unfortunately there is no electric.
However this site is manned day and night, and at night the safety barrier to the entrance/exit is closed.
Please let me know if this is of interest to anyone. Hope to meet you soon!
Regards
Mike

Forum helper note. Moved to "UK Touring" and title changed to draw attention.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello, how much to stay overnight?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

The monument is owned by the National Trust

See this from their website

_Notice: The Hardy Monument has recently undergone major restoration and is currently closed; please contact West Dorset Office 01297 489481 for opening details.

Monument to Vice-Admiral Hardy
The Hardy Monument stands on an exposed location above the village of Portesham in Dorset. It was built in 1844 in memory of Vice-Admiral Sir Thomas Masterman Hardy, Flag Captain of HMS Victory at the Battle of Trafalgar. Amongst other things, Hardy became famous as it was in his arms that Nelson died, saying the immortal words 'Kiss me Hardy'. We became owners of the site in 1938 and have maintained it ever since.

The future of the monument has been safeguarded thanks to a £150,000 restoration project carried out during 2011. The project involved re-pointing nearly 80% of the monument and replacing over a hundred badly eroded stones. The memorial plaque on the outside of the monument was also restored.

We hope that the monument will be re-opened for you to visit in the near future, but problems with access arrangements are delaying this._

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GPS; 50.685229,-2.548356

Works in Google Maps and gives virtually no information about Hardy's Monument

https://plus.google.com/118080223149572165086/about?gl=uk&hl=en

Much more information here from the National Trust;

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/hardy-monument/

nice part of Dorset, close to Dorchester and the sites nearby if you are a T.E. Lawrence (Lawrence of Arabia) fan......

Hope that helps - any such site that is opened for MH use has to be good news IMO. 

The National Trust has opened other sites for MH and we can all hope that this continues and is extended rapidly throughout the country.... 

Dave


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

What refreshing news.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Street view here

http://goo.gl/maps/BHLC5

Could the OP explain a bit more please? Are you from the National Trust?


----------



## mikeshort1 (Apr 8, 2013)

iconnor said:


> Hello, how much to stay overnight?


Hi, 
I will be looking to charge £15 - £25 per night depending on the time of year.

Whilst we cannot guarantee or take responsibility for the security of any vans, we will be as vigilante as possible, and will cater for entrance/exit times prior to notice.

We also intend to offer a 'taxi service' to local pubs and restuarants subject to size of the party, and price.

Please let me know what facilities you would like to see.

Many thanks

Mike


----------



## mikeshort1 (Apr 8, 2013)

HarleyDave said:


> The monument is owned by the National Trust
> 
> See this from their website
> 
> ...


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

The monument is NT, but as far as I know the carpark is not NT.
15 to 25 seems a touch ambitious for no facilities
You can park overnight in Dorchester for free. Still no facilities
Jon


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

At that sort of rate, very few will use it as there are CC and C&CC sites not too far away.

Also, as a rough rule of thumb, the more money spent on parking will mean less money spent in the Cafe/Restaurant on the site.

I think you should have a good chat with some owners face to face at some Motorhome Show or similar. You will get a better feel for what we need.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

You can park almost anywhere overnight for free with no facilities, 

May I suggest if you are trying to create some kind of aire that you check out ambleside as a example, I can't recall how much of the top of my head but not as much as you are taking and all the facilities a motorhome needs are available,.

Nice idea though, but I suggest you do your homework.


----------



## mikeshort1 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Reply*

Hi Jon,
Ours is a fledgling business so I have been working on rates charged by local competitors (who haven't got the views). 
I would really appreciate from experience what an attractive and fair rate would be?
Many thanks
Mike


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

15 - 25 I dont think you will get much custom at those prices :lol: 

Peter.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

No facilities, I would probably be happy to pay about £6-8

Water point, waste water point and toilet dump,£12


----------



## mikeshort1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,
Many thanks for the response, I will take it all on board! Please let me know what facilities you would like, and I will endeavour to supply them.
We are lining up a number of music overnight events amongst other events.
Please let me know your thoughts.
Many thanks

Mike


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Reply*



mikeshort1 said:


> Hi Jon,
> Ours is a fledgling business so I have been working on rates charged by local competitors (who haven't got the views).
> I would really appreciate from experience what an attractive and fair rate would be?
> Many thanks
> Mike


I suggest you have a look at Canterbury Park & Ride where for £2.50 you can park for 24 hours and they have water and waste emptying facilities, a pub on the corner, CCTV security and for the £2.50 parking fee you also get a free return trip on the bus to town.

I would think your £15 to £25 is way off track

RD


----------



## mikeshort1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,
Many thanks for your reply, I am indeed trying to do my homework!
The rest of my business is progressing very nicely, so after many requests, I'd thought I'd dip my toe in.
I am new to this so any suggestions/advice are very welcome.
I will just ask how many of these free sites have 24/7 security, catering, and access/exit at any time with prior norification?
Many thanks
Mike


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Correct, only the monument is NT. The adjacent car park is privately owned. When the barrier was installed some considerable rumbles followed. The landowner kept it locked for some time, telling the council that he could open it daily if they paid him (something around £15000 a year I seem to remember). In response, the council planned to open a new car park on their own land – yet to happen).

The whole woodland area has recently come into public ownership and extensive work is in hand to make the area into a ‘family walking’ venue. 

The car park owner used to allow a ‘burger van’ once before and some people used to get a ‘lock-in’ for fiver a night. 

In 2012 the landowner receive a ‘certificate of lawfulness’ for the car park but this clearly limits use to parking for walkers and picnickers. Not aware of any planning applications having been made for food outlets, toilets etc or overnighting vans. Knowing DCC I wouldn’t start booking just yet . . .


----------



## mikeshort1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Many thanks!! Please let me know what facilities you would like to see there
Regards
Mike


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Evening Mike, so are you the landowner who owns the car park ?

Whereabouts is the car park sited then as Streetview shows nothing ?

Feel free to come and chat at Peterborough Show if you are around


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

In principal this sounds like a great Idea - but at the rate you quote its a touch outside the prices I'm willing to stay - even though you say 24/7 security you go on to say [in previous post]

"we cannot guarantee or take responsibility for the security of 
any vans" [which is fair enough I suppose but for what purpose then is the 'security' ?

With access to fresh water tap / access to WC cassette dump, my nightly fee that I'd be willing to pay is max £8 to 9 - with elect hookup = £10 to £11

Although many people settle for UK only, many many more whizz across the Channel where [usually] the sites/ Aires & parking is not only tolerated by the council & towns, it is pro-actively welcomed because they realise the benefit of the 'Grey Pound' [or rather Euro's spent by us grey haired or retired motorhomers into their local communities . . most Aires vary in cost between 4 to 9euro per night, over that there is an out of high season scheme [ACSI] which list several hundred if not near 1,000 sites at a nightly cost of 16euro, so to be viable in providing 'parking' without elect the nightly cost has to be very favourable - ie; below 9 UK pound.

Having said all that, I applaude the possibility of the venture . . if Canterbury can do it . . .


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well I would pay £20 if it was a campsite if

I really needed to be there for whatever reason

I definately would not pay that for an overnight stop with no services

it would not make sense to me, I don't need overnight security, I own a dog from Hell

others of course may so good luck


Aldra


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

mikeshort1 said:


> Hi,
> Many thanks for the response, I will take it all on board! Please let me know what facilities you would like, and I will endeavour to supply them.
> We are lining up a number of music overnight events amongst other events.
> Please let me know your thoughts.
> ...


Well Having only just seen your post, £5 a night top. A view is not worth more to me personally, a lovely extra yes, but cost no sorry

I was born in Weymouth and know the area. I stay on a Temporary Holiday Site in Nottington Lane for £7.25 a night, but fresh water and toilet disposal is available and it about 100 yards from a bus stop

Bear in mind that many have spent their money actually buying their motorhome and fitting it out not to require elec anyway, but one thing I would hate is entertainment - not interested in that but others maybe. I would avoid that time myself

Hope that helps you Mike and by the way, welcome to the site and the best of luck in your venture, but don't price yourself ut of the market before you start

You may need to get a licence as well to use it for camping, so don't forget to check that out

Carol


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Ambleside Aire is £10. (less for members). It has fresh water and dumping facilities but no hookup. Its very popular because it is walking distance to Ambleside which is one of the main attractive towns in the heart of the Lake District. Personally I wouldn't pay £10 to stay there with no hookup. I wouldn't pay more than a fiver for a site with no services. 

the caravan Club provide certified locations with water and waste for around a fiver.

Most Aires in France are either free or a few euros. Some are even free with all services and electricity. 

Its good that your thinking of doing this and I wish you good luck but unless your providing an all singing all dancing campsite you have no chance at those prices.

Just make it available with no services for a fiver and you might get a few vans in.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What size of vans can it accommodate comfortably? the main road looks NARROW is it one way?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

great for the invite mike but as others have said a trifle pricey loads of pubs all round willing to let us park on thier car park for free if we drink inside, check out www.britstops.com most of us tour so only stay couple of nights anywhere,views are great but everywhere when you tour around,
my priorities when we park up are security ie permission to be there no scrotes around etc and then i only need facilities every 3rd or 4th day somewhere to empty waste and fill up with water most CLs provide that and power for £5/10 a night ,
i would suggest you start with bare services and prices and build up as you see a demand i'm sure you don't want a white elephant on your hands, 
at the sort of price you were quoting you would need to provide full site facilities bays EHU showers etc to interest me


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Agree with everyone else £15 is far too expensive. Wouldn't pay more than £5 a night.

You'd do well to contact Canterbury park and ride for details of their "Aire". They charge £2.50 and this includes bus into town for up to 6 people as often as you like during the day.

I think most of us would rather use a CS or CL from one of the clubs for about £5 with the necessary fresh water, cassette emptying facilities and waste water emptying.

Denise


----------



## Rabido (Apr 9, 2013)

Westbay said:


> Correct, only the monument is NT. The adjacent car park is privately owned. When the barrier was installed some considerable rumbles followed. The landowner kept it locked for some time, telling the council that he could open it daily if they paid him (something around £15000 a year I seem to remember). In response, the council planned to open a new car park on their own land - yet to happen).
> 
> The whole woodland area has recently come into public ownership and extensive work is in hand to make the area into a 'family walking' venue.
> 
> ...


Just to add to this; the monument is owned by the NT, the surrounding car park privately. The land only has planning permission granted for car parking. There are no facilities and the site is not a Caravan Club or Camping and Caravanning Club certified location (The nearest one is a less than a mile away). There is no license for music or events. The proposals would be out of keeping with an area of outstanding natural beauty, and incompatible with both NT policy and DCC (the owner of the rest of the surrounding land) and their "Plan for Blackdown" which includes provision of a more discrete Car Park, extensive tree felling, replanting and returning some of the area to grazing. Apart from objections to this from local people, there are also local business people who run similar facilities and venues who hold proper licenses and permission and pay tax on their earned income. I don't think these proposals would be very popular generally.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps we are looking in the wrong direction, most important is what are the advantages to you.
Is the land earning anything at this time.
Is the land costing you anything at this time.
What are the risks in allowing people to stay overnight.
What initial costs would there be; planning permission, waste removal etc
Who else may benefit from vans stopping overnight; local shops, ice cream vans etc.
How many vans would be allowed to stop and what income would be reasonable.

Alan


----------



## mikeshort1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

No I am not NT, but the monument is. I am paying rent for lease of the carpark and surrounding area.
However, as I am working in conjuntion with the National Trust, I hope we can sort out opening the Monument.
I hope to stage events in keeping with this beautiful location.

Kind regards

Mike


----------



## mikeshort1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

Perhaps you do your research first. Simply hoping to start up a successfull busiiness. If you have anything positive to say I'd like to hear it.

Regards

Mike


----------



## mikeshort1 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Reply*

Andrew Duke owns the land and the surrounding 200 acres. I am leasing it from him. Please feel free to contact the good man himself or me.

I thought reopening the car park with a view to opening the Monument might appeal. Obviously not from some posts.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You are beginning to be annoyed by the comments on your proposed prices.

That surprises me. Had you done any research at all you would know that camp sites with every facility are available within the price range you want to charge.

I welcome your willingness and wish you well but you won't do much business unless you try to understand the market you want to enter, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Reply*



mikeshort1 said:


> I thought reopening the car park with a view to opening the Monument might appeal. Obviously not from some posts.


Why get stroppy Mike??

You are asking for opinions from the best possible source . . .* your potential customers*. You may not like the answers, and you may think they are a load of stingy gits, but they are the ones who either will, or will not come and stay on your site.

I would have thought there was no better market research than what you are receiving. It is showing you the real world as it is - even if it's not what you wanted to hear.

Take offence at this if you like but I'm only trying to be helpful. Like virtually every member of MHF I would like to see more overnight stops in the UK.

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Reply*



mikeshort1 said:


> I thought reopening the car park with a view to opening the Monument might appeal. Obviously not from some posts.
> 
> Mike


I cannot see any posts which suggest that such an opening would not be liked.......

maybe that's me not reading carefully enough.....

what I have read is a large number of suggestions about the local price of similar, or better equipped facilities. That may not mean that you could generate the income that you had hoped, or expected, but is probably the best sort of active users research that you could have obtained without commissioning an extensive survey of MH users.

My wish to see such facilities more readily available is the reason why I posted details about the location and the NT page for the Monument....

I also posted that other NT properties also welcome limited MH or Caravan use, Stourhead (Wiltshire) operates through the Caravan Club and charges £8 per night for NT members and £10 per night for non-NT members;

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/holidays/camping/tenanted-camping-and-caravanning-sites/

Another NT site - St Gabriels, at Morecombe Lake, Bridport also has 5 spaces available. for £4 per night.......

so the prices suggested by many people on here are very much in line with the NT prices charged through the CC.

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

mikeshort1 said:


> Hi, Perhaps you do your research first. Simply hoping to start up a successful business. If you have anything positive to say I'd like to hear it.
> Regards Mike


Although the indicative prices you suggested sounded a tad high for many of the people who have responded, I can see that overnighting at the monument would be a premium location.

I might consider paying £10 - £15 for a night during the middle of summer, and I suspect you'd perhaps find a few others willing to stretch to that too. For us, it is one of our favourite parts of the country.

Whatever happens, I wish you the best of luck with your venture and keep us posted on developments.

Mike


----------

